# Changes since you started pumping



## Admin (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there -
This has happened to me and others in my 'pump' group. Since I have started pumping - I started getting high blood sugars in the morning - which is now fixed with upping some of nightime bolus. The morning phenomenan never happened to me before.

I find it so interesting that this has hapened - to me and others. How about you guys?


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Admin,

Alex was having awful dawn phenomenon on MDI - so it just continued on the pump - but the best thing is that we could change things hour by hour.
Perhaps this is just your body's way of getting used to such tiny and constant amounts of insulin. But at least you can stop it in its tracks - much more difficult on injections. How are you liking the pump?Bev


----------

